# Canadian EMS



## traumateam1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey all,

I was looking thru the User Created Groups a little while ago and noticed that there wasn't a Canadian EMS group, so I decided to make one.

If you are a part of the Canadian EMS system some way or another join the group!!

Simply go to my profile by clicking on my name. Then on the left hand side under my friends and albums there will be a link to Canadian EMS group. Click on it and join!

See all you fellow canucks in there! B)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 27, 2008)

Or you can go to the Quick Links in the Top Nav bar and then click on Social Groups.


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes... that works too.


----------



## jochi1543 (Dec 27, 2008)

Done. Strength in numbers...not.


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 28, 2008)

jochi1543 said:


> Done. Strength in numbers...not.



Oh don't even worry.. we will kick butt soon enough.


----------



## fortsmithman (Dec 28, 2008)

Joined the group.  We have western and northern Canada.  Central eastern and maritimers are now needed.


----------



## traumateam1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Fort!


----------

